# North Cache Archery Any Bull Elk



## bautizador (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello All,

I put in for the LE North Cache Archery Any Bull Elk with zero points as this was the first time I've even put in for LE Archery Elk/ Any legal weapon Elk in general. When I received my draw results, to no big surprise, I did not draw for the LE North Cache Archery Any Bull Elk hunt. Well after a couple of weeks after I received my draw results, the DWR called me up and said they had an LE archery tag with my name on it if I wanted it. I TOOK IT!!! 

I'm a beginner at archery hunting and well...at hunting in general. Though I've been hunting for the past five years, I've taken two bucks, two swan, and one cow elk. I've learned that you need to put your time in before each hunt if you want to harvest anything. 

I've been scouting the North Cache unit and have seen some cows and a couple of rag horns. I know this is a low success hunt, and I'm asking any of you that are out there for any suggestions on where to see/harvest a great bull elk on this unit. 

Thanks in advance,

P.s. the mosquitoes are dreadful this year!


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

help me out here, what's 'a great bull elk on this unit'?


----------



## bautizador (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I've never shot a bull elk, period ...so right now the few rag horns I've seen are starting to look like "great bulls" to me. BUT, I don't want to waste this tag an a rag horn/spike. I've heard there have been some nice bulls harvested on this unit in the past, but now they are "sort of" few and far between. I guess I'm looking for a 300+ bull.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year there were 21 tag holders on the North Cache archery hunt. 4 people were successful in harvesting a bull. That 16.7% was a high rate of success for the unit if you go by the yearly averages. 

It's not an easy hunt and the big bulls are not plentiful on the North Cache. Hunt hard and take what you can get.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Why would shooting a raghorn or spike be a waste of the tag. You drew it with ZERO pionts. It was a bit of money though I guess. I just dont understand the attitude. JUst go hunt and have a good time. See some cool stuff. Climb a mountain and in the end if you get some meat for your freezer and the adreniline rush of having a bull, no matter his status as a trophy, within bow range, then by all means stick an arrow in him and enjoy the moment and the hunt!


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

The reason I asked what a good bull is to you is that the North Cache isn't what it once was and as others have pointed out, if you have a chance at a 2 year old rag horn, you may not want to pass it up. If you are seeing cows that is where i would start. Keep track of the cows the bulls will follow. 

My advice, make sure the wind is always in your face, find a good water hole that the elk are hitting. Spend some time there early in the hunt. Be patient. Hunt the last 7 days hard every day. If you get a bull within 40yds take the shot.

Todd


----------



## bautizador (Jul 17, 2011)

I can buy a spike tag next year. I would rather hold out for that larger/more mature bull. As for the rag horns, I'll pass them up early in the hunt, but If I haven't had any success, and I stumble upon one later in the hunt and he presents an ethical shot, then"maybe" I'll take him. I'd rather pass on the younger bulls, so that they can mature. I'm ready for the challenge of getting a "nice" bull on this unit, as I know it has low success, even if that means I hold out even if I don't get one. 

Todd, thanks for the advice! I will definitely put all that you suggested into practice.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Be sure to hunt the waterholes up Bunchgrass.


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend shot a small 5 point on the muzzy hunt two years ago, and that same year another friend shot a 6 point that scored 318 on the rifle hunt. You are in for a good tough hunt! You may not want to pass up too many bulls on this tag.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

There are still plenty of 300" bulls on the unit, but I would not pass up too many mature bulls. I see a few every year that would be over the 300" mark. Getting within Archery Range is a different story. If I had an archery tag I would not shoot a rag horn, but I would not hesitate to shoot a mature 5 point if I were in range.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

You need to talk to a great friend of mine. He has taken a few friends up there and has been successful.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll send u his info if you could please explain to me how to pm.


----------



## cache (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## cache (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be doing the same hunt as well. Anyone have a friend with some good info. feel free to private message me. Thanks- it IS going to be a TOUGH HUNT. I have private messaged Bautizador with my contact information. Good discussion! Thank you!


----------



## Elkjunky (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have a North Cache Archery Elk tag. I am finding alot of small bull like in the attached picture. The bigger ones have been a little harder to find.[attachment=0:ne8kv0mw]PICT0234_s.JPG[/attachment:ne8kv0mw]


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

From my experience switching what you will be satisfied with mid hunt leads to disappointment. As soon as you decide to switch and then don't see any more that are shooters, you'll be kicking your self for not shooting the first time. I would have a pretty good idea of what you want in your mind, big or small, and stick to it.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I could avoid posting but I guess not.

Having been very successful on the N Cache at finding big bulls, here are my thoughts for 2011 and most every year.

1. This is a 3-4 yr old mgmnt unit, there are very few mature bulls, and usually they are very hard to find.
2. All mature bulls will be flanked by numerous cows and smaller bulls making them difficult to take.
3. 2011 seems to be down on number of mature bulls (have not found one yet). 
4. Success rates for all weapons are very low (< 50%).
5. A decent 5 point is better than average for bulls harvested each year, don't expect to be the exception.
6. Most hunters and scouters can't call worth a hoot and pollute the area quickly.
7. Decide what tastes better tag soup or grilled tenderloins. If you like grilled tenderloins then don't get the score sheet out when you see a bull just shoot. If you don't mind tag soup, then this is a great unit as it provides a great place to chase the dream. Each year one or two lucky hunters dreams come true and they find a wall hanger.
8. Oh yeah develop patience for cows and sheep as you are likley to spend a lot of time with them during your hunt.
9. It is a great unit, just doesn't fit the bill of Utah's famed elk units.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

don't pass up something on the first day that you wouldn't pass up on the last day...have fun!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Geez! Aren't we getting fussy about this pursuit of antlers! A 260" bull is a Pope and Young bull a'ready. And ANY elk with a bow is awesome. Hold out if you feel you need to, but don't waste the tag by going home empty-handed.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

mulepacker said:


> 1. This is a 3-4 yr old mgmnt unit, there are very few mature bulls, and usually they are very hard to find.


Just as a heads up this objective changed last year and this unit is now a 4.5-5 yr old managment unit. The three year average harvest age right now is around 5.1. That still is not condusive to a ton of mature bulls but just wanted to give you a heads up on this.

If you are averaging 5 year old bulls I don't think it's unreasonable to look for 300"+ bulls.

Archery success is right around 17% for this unit.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

The point most don't understand including the DWR is that this unit encompasses two states . Idaho has an over counter tag for elk on the unit and harvest more branch antlered bulls off the N Cache than Utah each year. If they raised the age objective then this shows more ingnorance for the dynamics of elk movement on the unit. Yes the harvest age may equal 5.1 in Utah for the LE hunt however look at harvest percentage. The harvest age class is skewed, most folks have the idea going in they will eventually find a six point bull and well over half go home empty handed. However the few who do shoot an elk normally have found the six point they are looking for. Therefore the advice to decide if you want to eat your tag or fill it . If you don't mind eating the tag then your chances are 50% that you will shoot a bull that meets age objective. Again most of those will be first year five and six points with an occasional 7-8 yr old bull. If we look at all elk harvested on the unit including Idaho's I would wager the average age would be 3 yrs old. Keep in mind Idaho's season opens just as Utah's general season spike closes. These elk have been pushed by Utah hunters for 4-5 weeks not including archery and most are waiting to be harvested just over the border in Idaho. So after Utah has skimmed the cream, next years prospects are thinned by Idaho's meat hunters not worrying about antler size. Again this scenario makes it highly unlikely that you will find a 260" bull much less a trophy elk on the unit.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not doubting you Mule. Just giving some updated info on the unit and pointing out that it's reasonable to say you can find a 5 year old bull on the unit. I'm not doubting they are few and far between.


----------



## loneelkhunter (May 19, 2011)

I scouted this unit today. I have a tag for the September rifle hunt. I was pretty high and that country was surprisingly elkless. I did jump 3 bulls out of bed though. A spike, a raghorn, and a smallish 6 point. Lots of domestic cows. I think it is going to be a tough hunt. Oh well, it only took me 12 years of applying! Good luck to you archers on this hunt, I intend to kill on of the herd bulls that you leave behind!


----------



## Elkjunky (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any success yet?


----------



## loneelkhunter (May 19, 2011)

I was curious to hear if anyone has had any action or better yet success at downing a bull on this unit during the archery hunt. If you have hunted this unit during the bowhunt, let's here something from you. Good luck, only two more days!

Lone


----------



## cache (Aug 2, 2011)

No success yet. Headed out for the last day-all day. I have seen a few satellite bulls up high around tony grove, but most have been low. Mostly seeing the herds down low. Good luck.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Mule Packer is spot on........especially regarding Idaho....

This year has to be one of the worst years I have ever seen on the North Cache....very, very few mature bulls. Maybe its weather, vegetation, or maybe just my ****ty attitude but i think its a tougher than normal year on the North Cache....


----------



## bigboostin (Sep 20, 2011)

I hunted the bleep out of the unit this year but being my first year on this unit i have no comparison to earlier years. But i saw alot of elk and alot of bulls.... A LOT... i saw over 20 different bulls most betwean 250 and 300 bulls but i had a shot on a nice 350 bull and when i shot the knock exploded and the arrow basically tumbeled over itself missing the beautiful six point bull at 18 yards the knock that broke also came back to hit me in the right eye and when walking off the hill i walked into another nice six by six but could not open my right eye i thought to myself problem solved i will shoot with my left eye hahaha. forgeting about right eye left eye dominence i let one fly and missed by yards and the heard of 5 bulls ran into the trees i went looking for the arrow and again walked into more bulls at 40 yards but walked away knowing i had no chance. i them came back 3 days later to find the same bull my knock broke on inthe same place put a stock on and got him at 30 yards but no posible shots. the next day the pushed thousdands of sheep into my canyon and there where cowboys yodeling and hooping and yelling pushing every draw and i never saw those elk again after 3 days of no elk i left bunch grass and headed to cottenwood on the last week and on tuesday the 13th i think the bulls turned on and would not stop buggeling i saw bull after bull including a very nice probably 380 bull with a heard of cows i worked that bull for two days calling and calling and i could pull him into about 80 but then he would go back in the end the second to the last day of the hunt i shot my bull wich happened to be a spike with a fork on one side but i stayed true to my plan and with two days left i said i would shoot the first thing with horns. thats my hunt story but as far as im concerened i saw 3 bulls i know broke 350 one very big big bull that his royal tines have to be over 24 inches in length very nice but the rest where all smaller 5s 4s and a few 3s


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow..............congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Meat in the freezer is always better then tag soup, congrats!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats bigboostin!!! Great story and better yet tender vittles 

The epic is in the doing not the socre on a piece of paper. Glad you had a great hunt and an elk to put on the table.

Hoping to hear from the OP, bautizador to see how his hunt went?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Post up, elkjunky. I've heard the good news.


----------



## Elkjunky (Jul 18, 2011)

Last year I helped out a friend who had drawn a Wasatch archery tag. On opening day we called in 16 bulls, 5 spikes, and 30+ cows. This year he helped me out. The north cache is defiantly not like the Wasatch or other popular LE areas. The whole time on the north cache we only called in 12 bull, 4 spikes, and a couple dozen cows. Part of that has to do with not being familiar with the area. It took a few days of hiking to find where the elk where concentrated. There are a few nice bulls on the north cache and a lot of small bulls. One morning I spent about two minutes at full draw, ten yards from a 330/340 class herd bull. I never had a shot with all the brush. 

On the last day of the hunt I was hunting by myself. I had a bull answer my calls around 7am. I gave him a few good estrus calls and then moved forward 30 to 40 yards. The bull walked past at less than 20 yards. I was able to get a good shot on him and he only went 75 yards. He is a nice little 240 class 5X5 and tastes great. I had a blast, and hiked my butt off. I also missed about a week and a half of work. What more could a guy ask for. I was also able to meet new people that also have a love for the outdoors and hunting. Thanks for all the help and all the great stories.


----------



## bigboostin (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats i wish it would have only taken me a week off work lol i spent 21 days in the field hahaha


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations, guys. I'm happy for you both.  This is a tough hunt with one of the lowest success rates in Utah year in and year out. It's cool that you two stuck it out and picked up bulls right near the end of your hunt. You both saw more elk than I did last year.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Im proud of big boostin for his spike ha ha i had a great hunt with him seen more elk in a weekend than ive seen in my life! No blood hit the ground that weekend but it was an awesome experience and quit intertaining to say the least! He worked his butt of and deserved that 1 point bull


----------



## Tradguy (Jul 21, 2021)

longbow said:


> Be sure to hunt the waterholes up Bunchgrass.


Been a few years since you posted this but l am wondering if the elk are staying further to the Southeast on the other side of the highway due to the drought?


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

I've seen a lot of watering hole despite the drought. But over my four days of scouting on the cache units I have seen a total of 6 elk lol. I must be looking in the wrong areas.


----------



## Tradguy (Jul 21, 2021)

bendmar said:


> I've seen a lot of watering hole despite the drought. But over my four days of scouting on the cache units I have seen a total of 6 elk lol. I must be looking in the wrong areas.


Yep, I am just finding trickles of water but I did find a small group of ten cows and spikes plus several nice bucks. Had to hike back into no mans land to find them though.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Do either of you have a LE tag? Bendmar or Tradguy?


----------



## Tradguy (Jul 21, 2021)

Wish I did. Can’t seem to draw anything the last few years.


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a multiseason spike tag. Do you have one?


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

If you guys are spike hunting I would absolutely look at going to a different unit. The north cache is an awesome place but you're generally looking at a long, steep hike in and out to get to elk. Yes there's elk in there but they're tough to find, tough to pattern and generally in pretty hard to get to areas. Sometimes you'll get lucky and find them closer to trailheads or roads. 
Again, beautiful area, awesome wild place but if it were me personally I would concentrate on other units for the spike hunt where there's more elk that might be a touch easier to get in and out. If you want to hunt it though I would say just keep burning boot leather till you find them. I've seen elk in nearly everywhere on that range but I've also gone in for a week at a time and not seen them anywhere.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

bendmar said:


> I have a multiseason spike tag. Do you have one?


Each of my boys have cow tags for Cache. I hunt this unit every year. I do hunt a few places on the North. We have had good luck and harvested a few. But I mainly focus on areas south of the highway. I wish I could point you in the right direction. But the last couple years have been different. I am not seeing the elk in all my usual honey holes. I usually don't go any further south than Nebeker Springs. We are going to change things up this year and try some new places. I enjoy seeing new places.


----------



## Tradguy (Jul 21, 2021)

bendmar said:


> I have a multiseason spike tag. Do you have one?


I have a Archery GS Cache Buck tag and will hunt spike as well.


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive been scouting on the south side of the canyon on South Cache. You're right, the north unit has way less elk. Although it is way prettier. I havent seen any bucks yet but i dont have a deer tag so if i see one i'll pass it your way.


----------



## Tradguy (Jul 21, 2021)

bendmar said:


> Ive been scouting on the south side of the canyon on South Cache. You're right, the north unit has way less elk. Although it is way prettier. I havent seen any bucks yet but i dont have a deer tag so if i see one i'll pass it your way.


Thanks bud! Too many folks coming in over the last few years have pressured the animals deeper into isolation. 
A lot of this area is new territory for me so I’m enjoying exploring it.


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

Well the hunt kicks off this Saturday. I've seen enough elk to make it interesting. We'll see what happens when its showtime. Havent seen many deer, however, I dunno if its me but the spike elk I have seen are dumb as rocks. Like literally, one time I was scouting and got bored and was chucking rocks down a hollow and all of a sudden a spike elk showed up to check out the sound.............so I guess I'll be chucking rocks opening day


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

bendmar said:


> Well the hunt kicks off this Saturday. I've seen enough elk to make it interesting. We'll see what happens when its showtime. Havent seen many deer, however, I dunno if its me but the spike elk I have seen are dumb as rocks. Like literally, one time I was scouting and got bored and was chucking rocks down a hollow and all of a sudden a spike elk showed up to check out the sound.............so I guess I'll be chucking rocks opening day


Spikes by themselves right now are extremely stupid. The last archery spike I saw get shot ran across the road infront of us, stopped at 65 yards and watched us come to a sliding stop in the truck, get out, dig a bow out from the back seat of the truck. Dig a range finder out of a pack and then shoot him. Spikes in herds with experienced cows that know what people are about, are a little harder to kill. A spike in august vs a spike in November are 2 very different animals.


----------

